# 15" Dayton's on 64 Impala



## DraiDay (Mar 22, 2007)

I want to put 15" 100 spokes on my 64 convertible. For tire size i am thinking 205/60/15 any suggestions for tire? I like the classic/lowrider look. I dont want it to rub. I think the OD of the tire will be about the same as if I did 14" 

I am doing air bag suspension as well so I need it to be able to go layed out without rubbing.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DraiDay_@Mar 22 2007, 02:06 PM~7531047
> *I want to put 15" 100 spokes on my 64 convertible. For tire size i am thinking 205/60/15  any suggestions for tire? I like the classic/lowrider look. I dont want it to rub. I think the OD of the tire will be about the same as if I did 14"
> 
> I am doing air bag suspension as well so I need it to be able to go layed out without rubbing.
> *


A 15" rims/tires on a '64 would not LOOK good at all. VERY FEW people have done it. when was the last time u seen this done? 13's and 14's are what looks best and they go good with the size and style of the car.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 22 2007, 03:23 PM~7531192
> *A 15" rims/tires on a '64 would not LOOK good at all. VERY FEW people have done it. when was the last time u seen this done? 13's and 14's are what looks best and they go good with the size and style of the car.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DraiDay_@Mar 22 2007, 04:06 PM~7531047
> *I want to put 15" 100 spokes on my 64 convertible. For tire size i am thinking 205/60/15  any suggestions for tire? I like the classic/lowrider look. I dont want it to rub. I think the OD of the tire will be about the same as if I did 14"
> 
> I am doing air bag suspension as well so I need it to be able to go layed out without rubbing.
> *


15" D'z only looked good on trucks an Elcos back in 1990


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2007, 03:14 PM~7531546
> *15" D'z only looked good on trucks an Elcos back in 1990
> *


2007 :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

yuck


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 22 2007, 04:27 PM~7531655
> *2007 :0
> 
> 
> ...


they dont look like 15's to me :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2007, 03:14 PM~7531546
> *15" D'z only looked good on trucks an Elcos back in 1990
> *


Or Mustang 5.0's.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

they might pass on some lower profiled vouge tires, mustard and mayo. i seen a cold ass 62 drop in town rolling that and it looked COLD!!!!


----------



## DraiDay (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been debating between the 14X7 and 15X7 with the tire size being adjusted for the same oD on the rim. I wish I could see a picture of the 15's

I like this look...They look like 14's though so I will probably get the 14's


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Go with 14s. It will drive and handle a whole lot better than with 13s


----------



## DraiDay (Mar 22, 2007)

I was going to go with Coker 205/60/15 they are 24.5 high but I dont want to have the DONK loook (haha) plus i like the look of the 14's I just like a little more rim.


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

I put a set of 15in Daytons on my 48 Fleetline. 195/60/R15 shaved whites.Looks better then I thought it would.With only dropped spindles and blocks it got me alot lower to the ground as well over previous stock 15in wheels.

Dont get me wrong,I would rather have 14's on it but I got a deal I couldnt pass on with the 15's.

They look good,...fill up the well nice and you gotta double glance to tell that they are not 14's cause I had 14's on it before with 175/75/14 Hercs.

Not flying the 15 flag, just saying they looked way better then I thought and Im happy with the fit on the car.

Id post pics but I have 0 computer skills.

Peace


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive done both and the 14s are a bit better on the highway but thats it, i have 13s on my current 64 and i take it on 8 hour trips with no problems, i wouldnt even put 15s as a option, thats bigger than factory, plus u prolly arent going to drive the car everyday, just cruises and shows ya know


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

i dont think 15 look the best on an impala but to each his own. but...if u do want the 15 i got some 15in. daytons ill sell ya.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

big boi's 64ss at the auto show in the ATL this past weekend. I thought the wheels were 15's, but now I look at the pic I think they are 14's


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Mar 23 2007, 04:21 PM~7538473
> *i dont think 15 look the best on an impala but to each his own. but...if u do want the 15 i got some 15in. daytons ill sell ya.
> *


So do i, gold centers, 195-50-15 tires.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Lowriding rule #7: NO BIG ASS TIRES!!!!


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 23 2007, 03:27 PM~7538498
> *Lowriding rule #7: NO BIG ASS TIRES!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

15's would look ok at stock height or an inch lower, and lower and theyd look like 20's


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DraiDay_@Mar 22 2007, 03:06 PM~7531047
> *I want to put 15" 100 spokes on my 64 convertible. For tire size i am thinking 205/60/15  any suggestions for tire? I like the classic/lowrider look. I dont want it to rub. I think the OD of the tire will be about the same as if I did 14"
> 
> I am doing air bag suspension as well so I need it to be able to go layed out without rubbing.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

do what you want, but 15's do not look good on a 64 you will screw up the whole image man, 14's at the most!


----------



## hive (Jun 5, 2007)

alright so how many of you converted your 64 impalas to front disc brakes? i just bought a kit (SSBC A129-2) but if I'm gonna install it, I gotta get 15" wheels instead of my stock 14's cause they wont fit. I really dont wanna go bigger but I really want power brakes. any advice??


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ive heard with the disk kits you just gotta trim up the calipers... easy enough job, just dnot make em dangerous hahaha


----------



## kingcarlo (Apr 22, 2007)

> I want to put 15" 100 spokes on my 64 convertible. For tire size i am thinking 205/60/15 any suggestions for tire? I like the classic/lowrider look. I dont want it to rub. I think the OD of the tire will be about the same as if I did 14"
> 
> I am doing air bag suspension as well so I need it to be able to go layed out without rubbing.
> 
> if you want a true classic lowrider look get some 14 cragers


----------

